# Looking for a recording of the Bach Christmas Oratorio in English



## charlesvosborne (May 26, 2016)

Hello!

Our church choir is singing the Bach Christmas Oratorio and I am having difficulty finding a recording in English. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry but none seems available


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

charlesvosborne said:


> Hello!
> 
> Our church choir is singing the Bach Christmas Oratorio and I am having difficulty finding a recording in English. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Why does it have to be English?


----------

